# New Rhom??



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Got it this morning just wanted verification on it being a black rhom. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

no actualy at first glance i would think it was a elong... how many inchs ya think he is ya cant tell by the picks realy


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, can't tell by the pic. Try to get a clear shot.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

cueball said:


> no actualy at first glance i would think it was a elong... how many inchs ya think he is ya cant tell by the picks realy


No elong that's for sure.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

It is 5.5" long and very skittish indeed so is difficult to get a good shot


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

He is leaning forward at the top very slihghtly from nearly knocking himself out on the glass but the image is a bit clearer


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

maybe a gibbus?


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Managed to get more pictures hope someone can tell me what it is please?


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

looks like a rhom to me


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

I dont really mind what it is. It was bought as a rhom but it is still cool if it isnt
Just needs to come out of its shell a bit. But two days is not much time to settle in.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The last three pics look like a rhom maybe even a Xingu going by the last pic.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice one, I expect the fish will be easier to identify as it grows.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I would say S. rhombeus, although I can see why some of you did say S. gibbus.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Perhaps it is a gibbus.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah it does look very similair to the gibbus . I can't make my mind up. He is still settling in and hangs about in the corners but is swimming about more. Not eating properly yet. I am unable to find anywhere that gives very concise info on different species , they just seem to show photos of different variations thanks for posting the pic of the gibbus do they grow faster or bigger than s.rohmbeus?? Are they much rarer??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think you can ID a fish as S. gibbus without the collection point...that is why Frank put the "?" I believe. Well that......and I dont think they have a holotype for this species so they are basically going of a description along with the collection point. Gibbus basically looks like an elongated rhombeus....so really....these fish being labled S. gibbus could just be a odd shaped rhombeus.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i say it's a gibbus or xingu rhom


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks guys I was told it was a Brazilian black piranha. But hey I am chuffed with the fish anyway!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I know it's not easy without netting the fish itself but try to get a clear flank shot without a flash. Tough to tell from those pics.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah my camera will not take good pics without the flash they just come out blurred. I will probably net him and take some but do you think I should give him more time to settle in first. Or is it more a case of the fish getting used to noise, light, vibration, being netted for photos etc etc. I dont want to need to creep into the room to see the fish , I would rather he got used to his new surroundings. Am I making sense???


----------

